# School Bus Pen.



## maxman400 (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't had a lot of shop time of late, but I got a special request for a school bus Pen for a Birthday gift. He only drives for the Handicapped Kids and has done it for most of his career. I was given a free hand and this is what I came up with. The Blank is black plastic  and Alumilite with decals for the lettering. I cut a tenon on the bottom of the blank and pressed on a stainless steel spinner ring that was picked out by the person requesting the pen.
Comments Welcome, and Thanks for Looking.  :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Sep 15, 2011)

Neat pen!!

Pete


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 15, 2011)

That's awesome. I bet he will love it.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet, I really like the concept!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 15, 2011)

thats very creative and cool! thanks for sharing

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## mredburn (Sep 15, 2011)

Great design concept and execution. THe pen really looks good.


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome Pen.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 15, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Great design concept and execution. THe pen really looks good.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Max,
This is a very creative pen! I love it! 
You say you used decals for the letters. How does that work?
Alice


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 15, 2011)

elody21 said:


> Max,
> This is a very creative pen! I love it!
> You say you used decals for the letters. How does that work?
> Alice


I bought clear water slide decal paper (plastic) on line, and used AVERY's design pro 5 program (free) to design the lettering and add the handicap sign. Once I had my design I printed it on the paper, sprayed it with KRYLON Christal Clear to protect the ink. Then I cut out the design out, soak it with water  and slide it on to the pen and pat it dry. Once it is dry I seal it with thin CA, then I build up a few layers of CA, wet sand, and buff. :biggrin:


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 15, 2011)

That is one Cool Design.  Great worK!


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 15, 2011)

Turned out great, nice idea for a gift.


----------



## JimB (Sep 15, 2011)

Really nice design. The recipient will love it!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks perfect Max! If I had to drive school bus I'd want the handy cap bus too. Those kids are always happy, I like that. I deliver to a place that employs these people and its always a highlight of my day and there's. Toot Toot the horn they be screaming! :laugh:


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 15, 2011)

Great ingenuity and fantastic work. That is a pen that will be very cherished I am sure.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 15, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Looks perfect Max! If I had to drive school bus I'd want the handy cap bus too. Those kids are always happy, I like that. I deliver to a place that employs these people and its always a highlight of my day and there's. Toot Toot the horn they be screaming! :laugh:



Thanks everyone for the great comments and feedback, Jeff the driver of the bus has had offers to change to other routes but has declined, Because the kids know him and trust him and that means a lot to him.


----------



## Whaler (Sep 15, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for showing that Max.

It is great work----with a meaning.


----------



## hanau (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks nice. I plan on making a pen for my sons bus driver.
the bus is also a handicap bus. 

What printer do you use to print the labes with?


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 15, 2011)

Very cool pen Max!!! And a great story!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 15, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Looks perfect Max! If I had to drive school bus I'd want the handy cap bus too. Those kids are always happy, I like that. I deliver to a place that employs these people and its always a highlight of my day and there's. Toot Toot the horn they be screaming! :laugh:


 

Max that is a very creative design and well executed. I am sure it will be well received.  Thanks for showing.


Jeff you hit the nail on the head. Those kids are always happy and just put a smile on your face and in your heart.


----------



## kenspens (Sep 15, 2011)

nice pen!   good design i am begining to think there is not a person on this earth we can,t come up with a concept design for a pen!
 all the hard to buy for christmas ppl  better look out that problem is well underway to being solved here at IAP! lol
ken 
kenspens


----------



## bitshird (Sep 15, 2011)

Slick pen Max.


----------



## EBorraga (Sep 15, 2011)

I've had a very tough week. But this pen puts a smile on my face. I really like the whole theme to it.


----------



## leslie hines (Sep 15, 2011)

Great looking pen Max really like the design


----------



## boxerman (Sep 15, 2011)

That's one cool pen you did Max. Excellent job.


----------



## Grizz (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice.. Nice... Nice... Nice...

Very Innovative of you!  I don't like that style of pen... but you made me a believer.


----------



## toyotaman (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome looking pen. I would say you put some thought in it. Great job.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 16, 2011)

hanau said:


> Looks nice. I plan on making a pen for my sons bus driver.
> the bus is also a handicap bus.
> 
> What printer do you use to print the labes with?


It's an HP 2400 from Wal-Mart.

Thanks again everyone for all of the great comments, the Pen was delivered yesterday afternoon to the requesting party and she was very happy with it.


----------

